# ¿Me lo dirías?



## Goso321

¡Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta sobre la traducción de esta frase (Me lo dirías?) usando la colocación prenominal en portugués.  Por ejemplo: di-me-lo-ias?, dir-me-lo-ias? dizer-me-lo-ias?.  ¿Cual forma sería la más correcta y por qué? Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Carfer

Goso321 said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta sobre la traducción de esta frase (Me lo dirías?) usando la colocación prenominal en portugués.  Por ejemplo: di-me-lo-ias?, dir-me-lo-ias? dizer-me-lo-ias?.  ¿Cual forma sería la más correcta y por qué? Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.



'_Dir-me-lo-ias_'.
Razões:
O tempo verbal é o condicional (futuro do pretérito) que juntamente com o futuro, são os dois únicos tempos que admitem mesóclise se não houver palavra atractiva que imponha a próclise (_'Nunca me o /mo/dirias'_). Os pronomes empregam-se depois da forma abreviada de infinitivo ('_dir'_) do verbo _'dizer_' ('_dir' +'*me*'+'*lo'* + 'ia'_)_. _O motivo é  que os verbos_ 'dizer', 'fazer'_ e _'trazer'_ são irregulares no futuro e condicional: perdem a consoante -z- do radical (exemplo, formas regulares no presente do indicativo: '_dizemos', 'trazes', 'fazeis'_ ou '_diz_'), substituindo-a por uma outra forma abreviada de infinitivo ('_trar-',' far-' e 'dir-')._ _'Trazerás/trazerias_'*, _'fazerás/fazerias_'* ou '_dizerás/dizerias'_* são consequentemente incorrectas.
Além disso, o pronome complemento directo da terceira pessoa adquire a forma '_lo/la/los/las_' (não '_o/a/os/as_') quando a forma verbal anterior termina em '_r_', que também cai: _'di-lo-ia', 'fá-lo-ia', 'trá-lo-ia_'. E adquire também a forma '_lo/la/los/las_' quando colocado em posição mesoclítica, como acontece na frase proposta '_dir-me-lo-ias?'_  em vez de '_dir-me o/mo/-ias?_'. Complicado, não é?

Note que esta construção tem tendência para ser abandonada, mesmo em Portugal, dada a sua complexidade. Muitas pessoas contornam a dificuldade usando outra formas verbais (o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo, _'dizias-mo?', _por exemplo).

Veja:
http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=761


----------



## Cainejo

Buff, tenho muito que aprender.


----------



## Ari RT

Tampouco no Brasil essa fórmula é popular. Tende ao olvido, mesmo em língua escrita.
Para começar, a segunda pessoa do singular já é pouco usada e, em alguns lugares do país, é usada com o verbo conjugado como se fosse terceira (você). Para continuar, a própria colocação mesoclítica do pronome é também bastante rara. Chega a soar mal, mesmo quando corretamente empregada. 
Portanto, não se preocupe. Você e mais uns 200 milhões de brasileiros TEMOS algo a aprender a esse respeito.


----------



## Cainejo

É um pequeno consolo, obrigado, Ari!


----------



## Vanda

E quanto a nós, mesmo se soubéssemos como escrever esta ''fórmula'', morreríamos antes disso! 
O brasileiro foge a tudo que parece muito ''gramática''.


----------



## Alentugano

Mesmo em Portugal, é raro você ouvir algo como "dir-me-lo-ias". Na linguagem escrita mais cuidada/formal este tipo de construção ainda subsiste, mas é só aí...
Como disse o Carfer, quando falamos, tendemos a contornar essas construções mais complexas.. Ex.: (tu) dizias-me isso? / eras/serias capaz de me dizer isso?


----------



## jazyk

Vi o absurdo que aqui se lê e a que ninguém fez reparo e não pude segurar a língua (ou os dedos, neste caso).

Não existe _dir-me-lo-ias_ em português (de canto nenhum). O que existe é _dir-mo-ias_, seja ou não usado, nesta ou naquela região e não vou entrar aqui no mérito da questão.

O primeiro pronome é de objeto indireto e o segundo, objeto direto:

me + o(s) - mo(s)
me + a(a) - ma(s)

te + o(s) - to(s)
te +a(s) - ta(s)

lhe(s) + o(s) - lho(s)
lhe(s) + a(s) - lha(s)

nos + o(s) - no-lo(s)
nos + a(s) - no-la(s)

vos + o(s) - vo-lo(s)
vos + a(s) - vo-la(s)


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Vi o absurdo que aqui se lê e a que ninguém fez reparo e não pude segurar a língua (ou os dedos, neste caso).
> 
> Não existe _dir-me-lo-ias_ em português (de canto nenhum). O que existe é _dir-mo-ias_, seja ou não usado, nesta ou naquela região e não vou entrar aqui no mérito da questão.
> 
> O primeiro pronome é de objeto indireto e o segundo, objeto direto:
> 
> me + o(s) - mo(s)
> me + a(a) - ma(s)
> 
> te + o(s) - to(s)
> te +a(s) - ta(s)
> 
> lhe(s) + o(s) - lho(s)
> lhe(s) + a(s) - lha(s)
> 
> nos + o(s) - no-lo(s)
> nos + a(s) - no-la(s)
> 
> vos + o(s) - vo-lo(s)á
> vos + a(s) - vo-la(s)



Há dois pronomes, como é evidente e, consequentemente,  '_dir-mo-ias_' está correcto. Mas a afirmação, que tão peremptoriamente faz, de que '_dir-me-lo-ias_' é um absurdo só pode assentar na obrigatoriedade das aglutinações, ou não? As aglutinações são obrigatórias em português? Nunca ouvi tal. E, se não são, que solução dá para situações como esta em que os dois pronomes ocorrem? É óbvio que esta é uma situação limite, consequentemente mal documentada. Não tenho e não prevejo ter nos tempos mais próximos outro recurso senão a "Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo" de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra. O que nela se diz a respeito é apenas isto: "_Quando numa mesma oração ocorrem dois pronomes átonos, um objecto directo e outro directo, *podem* combinar-se, observadas as seguintes regras:..._". Vai possivelmente dizer-me que o argumento é jurídico, o que até é natural porque é essa a minha formação, mas há uma diferença, que julgo válida noutros domínios, entre '_poder_' e '_ter de/ser obrigatório_', entre uma faculdade e uma obrigação. Espero que esteja em melhor posição do que eu para esclarecer o assunto. Ilumine-nos.


----------



## jazyk

Leu toda a explicação? Depois a mesma gramática que você citou dá todas as combinações possíveis.

Pode no enunciado não significa facultativa, mas que a língua conta com esse recurso. Ademais, na sequência lê-se: Me, te, nos, vos, lhe e lhes (formas de objeto indireto) *juntam-se* a o, a, os, as (de objeto direto).

Há contrações obrigatórias em português (no, por exemplo em Eu moro no Japão, em o é agramatical) e facultativas (de um/dum): https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Português/Classificação_das_palavras/Preposições/Contrações

E aqui mais especificamente sobre os pronomes combinados:

https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/pronomes-mesocliticos/7865

https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/c...ereci-lhas-ontem-contraccao-de-pronomes/21446

Só intervim porque achei interessante alguém dar como solução algo que não faz parte da língua. Acho que é você que tem de nos provar que a sua solução existe, não eu. A minha está muito bem documentada, tanto em gramáticas quanto na nossa literatura.


----------



## jazyk

E mais: se fosse do jeito que você diz que é, não seria dir-me-lo-ias, mas sim dir-me-o-ias, já que o pronome em português é o, não lo. Este só assume a forma lo por assimilação, quando se lhe segue uma das seguintes consoantes: z (fi-lo, de fiz + o), r (como comê-lo, de comer + o), s (come-lo, de comes + o). Quando a última consoante é m, então se transforma em no: fazem-no (de fazem + o).


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Leu toda a explicação? Depois a mesma gramática que você citou dá todas as combinações possíveis.
> 
> Pode no enunciado não significa facultativa, mas que a língua conta com esse recurso. Ademais, na sequência lê-se: Me, te, nos, vos, lhe e lhes (formas de objeto indireto) *juntam-se* a o, a, os, as (de objeto direto).
> 
> Há contrações obrigatórias em português (no, por exemplo em Eu moro no Japão, em o é agramatical) e facultativas (de um/dum): https://pt.wikibooks.org/wiki/Português/Classificação_das_palavras/Preposições/Contrações
> 
> E aqui mais especificamente sobre os pronomes combinados:
> 
> https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/consultorio/perguntas/pronomes-mesocliticos/7865
> 
> https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/c...ereci-lhas-ontem-contraccao-de-pronomes/21446
> 
> Só intervim porque achei interessante alguém dar como solução algo que não faz parte da língua. Acho que é você que tem de nos provar que a sua solução existe, não eu. A minha está muito bem documentada, tanto em gramáticas quanto na nossa literatura.



Obviamente que sim, li, e irei considerar os seus argumentos, já que de momento não tenho tempo para mais do que uma leitura de viés do material que citou. Teria para uma questão menor, menos complicada ou mais dentro do que sei, mas não para esta, que precisa de reflexão. E, como referi, os meus recursos são limitados, tenho tudo em Lisboa e de momento estou muito longe e sem regresso previsível.
O que diz no seu segundo post, que chegou enquanto escrevo este, parece-me ter peso e ser um bom ponto a seu favor. Quanto à obrigatoriedade (e referia-me, naturalmente, à aglutinação dos pronomes, não à das preposições com os artigos), não encontrei ainda nenhuma razão para mudar de opinião. No caso do Celso Cunha/Lindley Cintra o que o quadro contém são as formas aglutinadas, quando ocorrem, não se deduzindo dele que são as únicas permitidas nem isso lá está, sequer, implícito. Aliás, esse entendimento até sai reforçado no segundo parecer do Ciberdúvidas que citou, onde se diz expressamente _"Nas frases construídas com verbos cuja estrutura exige complemento {#directo|direto} e complemento {#indirecto|indireto} (verbos ditransitivos), _*é possível *_contrair os pronomes clíticos, resultando uma forma única que condensa o complemento {#directo|direto} e o complemento {#indirecto|indireto}. _Se se escreve_ 'é possível', _diz-me a lógica que não se quererá afirmar que é obrigatório. Mas enfim, veremos.


----------



## Carfer

Como calculam, não cheguei ainda a nenhuma conclusão. Mastigando a questão enquanto fazia outras coisas, em vez de certezas acabei por esbarrar em mais umas quantas dúvidas. Deixo-vo-las à vossa consideração, na expectativa de  que sejam úteis para as vossas próprias reflexões.

Ora bem, nem mais. Podemos começar por pegar na deixa que '_deixo-vo-las_' involuntariamente me deu.
Sei bem que a questão é uma chinesice (sem ofensa dos chineses) de tão longe que anda do uso corrente da língua, mas se eu posso dizer '_logo que receba os documentos do meu cliente far-vo-los-ei chegar_' (garanto-vos que escrevi isto ou variantes disto dezenas ou mesmo centenas de vezes ao longo da minha vida e nunca tive notícia de que fosse errado nem tampouco estou convencido de que o seja. Ou é?) porquê então no caso em apreço a forma '_lo_' seria tão absurda, para usar o qualificativo da jazyk?  Ok, já sei que há uma regra que diz que essa é a forma que adquire o pronome objecto quando se contrai com _'nos_' e '_vos_', mas a questão subsiste: porque não num caso e sim no outro? Há explicação para esta regra? Ou assenta na arbitrariedade dos gramáticos? (Pergunto, não estou sequer a insinuar nada).

Passemos agora à questão do '_lo_'. O jazyk diz que em português o pronome é '_o_' e não '_lo_'. É verdade, na maioria dos casos assim é. Mas há um número razoável de situações em que é '_lo_', o suficiente para nos entreter agora aqui e dar tratos de polé aos nossos neurónios. São excepções, mas não tão irrelevantes como isso.
Desde logo, em que situações ocorre a mutação do '_o_' em '_lo_'? A regra gramatical (transcrevo do Cunha/Cintra) é: '_Se a forma verbal terminar em -r, -s ou -z suprimem-se estas consoantes e o pronome assume as modalidades lo, la, los, las...'. _O que condiciona, portanto, essa mutação é a terminação da forma verbal. Neste caso, a parte relevante da forma verbal é, suponho que inquestionavelmente, '_dir_', o radical, não jogando _'ia_' qualquer papel. É em função dessa terminação em '_-r_' que o '_o_' passa a '_lo_'. A regra que jazyk aplica, porém, não é exactamente esta. Faz depender a mutação, não da terminação da forma verbal, mas da consoante que antecede o pronome átono (digo 'antecede' porque me parece ser essa a economia do argumento e o que resulta dos exemplos que dá, embora na realidade jazyk se reporte, seguramente por equívoco, à consoante 'que se lhe segue'). Ora, como o '_o_' é, no caso, antecedido de '_me_', sustenta (ou assim o entendi eu) que mantém a forma. Penso, pois, que temos aqui uma questão a esclarecer: intercalando-se outro pronome átono entre a forma verbal e o pronome objecto directo, o que é que condiciona a mutação deste, a terminação da forma verbal ou a consoante que o antecede? Se for a terminação do radical do verbo, como os gramáticos dizem, em que é que a presença do pronome objecto indirecto modifica a situação? Claro que eu percebo que o fundo do argumento do jazyk é a assimilação da consoante final do radical que, interpolando-se o pronome objecto indirecto, assim se distancia. Há, aliás, outro argumento a seu favor: na minha versão o radical mantém a consoante que, em boa lógica, deveria ter caído. Mas se assim é, se é como o jazyk diz,então a regra gramatical está mal formulada. Ora devo dizer, sem prejuízo, que tenho muito respeito por aqueles dois senhores. Além disso, eu gosto de perceber os porquês e são eles, de resto, que temos de explicar a quem nos pergunta sob pena de deixarmos passar a ideia de que a gramática da nossa língua é um ror de excentricidades e mistérios ininteligíveis com os quais ninguém se entende. Consequentemente, por força dessa necessidade de saber, preciso de explicações,  não de argumentos de autoridade que nada adiantam. Ora até agora, no pouco que li e nas poucas coisas que encontrei sobre o assunto, zero...

Além disso, continuo sem encontrar o que quer que seja que me diga que é forçosa a contracção dos dois pronomes pelo que nada posso acrescentar quanto a esse tópico. Visto isso e o adiantado da hora, uma boa noite para todos.


----------



## jazyk

Vo-lo é correto (a par de no-lo), e me-lo não o é, exatemente porque vos (e nos) termina em s, o que não é o caso de me, te e lhe.

As contrações mo, to e lho (e variações) seguem a mesma lógica de do, da, dos e das. Os pronomes pessoais de objeto indireto terminam em vogal, assim como a preposição de, e essa vogal funde-se com a vogal do pronome de objeto direto (no caso de mo, to e lho) ou do artigo (no caso de do, da, dos e das).

É em função dessa terminação em '_-r_' que o '_o_' passa a '_lo_'.
Só passaria a lo se fosse seguido imediatemente pelo pronome o, como em di-lo-ias. No caso em apreço o que segue é a forma mo, que começa com consoante, não com vogal, como começa o pronome o (e variações).

Sim, segue-se-lhe no meu comentário foi um deslize.

Mas ainda estamos (ou pelo menos eu estou) à espera de atestações do absurdo me-lo. Por que não diz simplesmente que se enganou? Qual o problema nisso? Todos erramos. O que continuo a achar um absurdo é ensinar a um estrangeiro uma forma que não faz parte da língua, nem prescritiva nem descritivamente.

Esta é a minha última intervenção. Tenho mais que fazer. Parece que só andamos em círculos. Não adianta o que lhe diga, não adiantam os links que lhe passe, você continua com a sua teimosia. Seja feliz com ela.


----------



## Alentugano

Há pessoas que não mudam... Nunca ninguém vai te acusar de ser inconstante, oh Jaz! E muito menos simpático 
As tuas contribuições aqui não são propriamente construtivas, se é que tu me entende. Você só aparece para baixar o pau, por assim dizer... para quê essa secura, esse desprezo e sobranceria?
Dir-mo-ias até pode ser a opção certa. De qualquer forma, a probabilidade de ocorrer será muito parecida à de dir-me-lo-ias.. ou seja, baixíssima.
Para tentar fechar este assunto, vou perguntar lá no Ciberdúvidas e depois postarei o link da resposta.


----------



## Alentugano

E não é que eles já me responderam? Aqui fica:

"Dir-mo-ias" ou, simplesmente, "dir-me-ias" são as formas corretas.

Em português, não é possível a forma "me-lo"; a contração de pronomes correta é "mo" (<me+o):

(i) Ainda não me devolveste o livro. -> Ainda não MO devolveste.

No português falado, sobretudo na metade sul de Portugal tende-se a esquecer esta contração e a usar apenas o pronome referente à pessoa envolvida ou a juntar-lhe "isso":

(ii) Ainda não devolveste.

(iii) Ainda não devolveste isso.

Cf. https://ciberduvidas.iscte-iul.pt/c...onominalizacao-e-contraccao-de-pronomes/28391

Cumprimentos,

Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Há pessoas que não mudam... Nunca ninguém vai te acusar de ser inconstante, oh Jaz! E muito menos simpático
> As tuas contribuições aqui não são propriamente construtivas, se é que tu me entende. Você só aparece para baixar o pau, por assim dizer... para quê essa secura, esse desprezo e sobranceria?
> Dir-mo-ias até pode ser a opção certa. De qualquer forma, a probabilidade de ocorrer será muito parecida à de dir-me-lo-ias.. ou seja, baixíssima.
> Para tentar fechar este assunto, vou perguntar lá no Ciberdúvidas e depois postarei o link da resposta.



Alentugano, apaguei o que estava a escrever. Tirou-me as palavras da boca e disse tudo o que eu poderia dizer e verdadeiramente interessa. Vamos aguardar pelo Ciberdúvidas e se quiser a minha colaboração para o pedido, disponha.

P.S. Ah! Acho que não devo deixar passar em claro que não tenho problema nenhum em reconhecer quando me engano. Sou um mero utilizador da língua, que aqui dá opiniões e contribui com o que pode, não uma autoridade nela. Não me caiem os parentes na lama se me enganar. Mas, quando me engano, preciso de saber porquê. E quando exponho, de boa-fé, as minhas dúvidas e os meus argumentos, espero que me respondam no mesmo tom e que me as esclareçam, se souberem (que se não souberem, também ninguém leva a mal), não que pontifiquem e me digam que é assim porque é.
Ah! E também não sou professor de ninguém, nem foi com esse espírito que para aqui vim. Bem pelo contrário, tenho aprendido bastante.

P.S.S. Vi agora o seu segundo post. Enganei-me então. Não obstante, gostava de saber o porquê. Há-de haver uma razão.


----------



## Alentugano

O que os professores disseram foi que a não contração não é uma possibilidade neste caso. Acredito que haja uma razão/explicação, mas também não sei qual é...


----------



## Nino83

Dizemos que aquela do "o" vs. "lo" não é uma mera regra gramatical, mas é sobretudo devida à evolução fonética que aconteceu no português.

O "l" simple intervocálico despareceu e o "ll" geminado tornou-se simple.
Por exemplo: co*l*or > coor > cor, ga*ll*o > galo

Assim foi com o pronome "lo" que, depois /r, s, z/, por assimilação, tornou-se geminado, para depois se tornar simple.

canta*sl*o > canta*ll*o > canta-lo, cantá*rl*o > cantá*ll*o > cantá-lo, fa*zl*o > fa*ll*o > fa-lo.

O "l" simple desapareceu.
ele canta lo > ele canta-o, disse me lo > disse-mo, deu lhe lo > deu-lho.


----------



## Nino83

Se vos interessa, nesta página podem-se descargar textos da Gazeta de Lisboa.

Qualquer exemplo:
"tinha a bordo gente de desembarque, esperando *fazello* com a chegada da sua artelharia grossa que esperava"
"no caso que sejamos obrigados a *fazello* por algum successo improviso"
"este Principe estava actualmente disposto a *fazello*"
"o Conde de Stairs se acha mais estimado, & favorecido que nunca, trabalhando todos os Ministros por *satisfazello*, & *contentallo*, naõ se fallando mais que em renovar, & confirmar as alianças de paz, & de amizade com ElRey da Grãa Bretanha."


----------



## Ari RT

Dir-mo-ias, então. Quem diria. Aprendi mais uma. Se terei oportunidade de usar... já é outra questão.
Nino83, é de se esperar que esses fenômenos linguísticos de simplificação (assimilação, apócope...) sejam universais e funcionem mais ou menos da mesma forma em línguas e culturas muito próximas, como são a portuguesa e a espanhola.
Mas o espanhol diz "dímelo todo", "que me lo hagas", "ponte guapa", "póngaselo", "llévesemelo" etc. A contração da consoante final do verbo (e até de sílaba átona inteira em diga-me-lo=dímelo e ponga-te = ponte) está presente, como você apontou. Parece não ter ocorrido a aglutinação me_lo = mo. Nem mesmo no meu último exemplo, que resulta em palavra foneticamente desconfortável, com tonicidade na sílaba anterior à antepenúltima (não por acaso se chamam a tais palavras sobresdrújulas).
Há alguma explicação para isso ou é daqueles fenômenos que aconteceram "porque sim"?


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Há alguma explicação para isso ou é daqueles fenômenos que aconteceram "porque sim"?



Parece que é dos "porque sim" visto que mesmo os especialistas, incluindo os do Ciberdúvidas, se limitam a afirmar sem mais explicações ou detalhes.


----------



## Nino83

Ari RT said:


> Mas o espanhol diz "dímelo todo", "que me lo hagas", "ponte guapa", "póngaselo", "llévesemelo" etc. A contração da consoante final do verbo (e até de sílaba átona inteira em diga-me-lo=dímelo e ponga-te = ponte) está presente, como você apontou. Parece não ter ocorrido a aglutinação me_lo = mo. Nem mesmo no meu último exemplo, que resulta em palavra foneticamente desconfortável, com tonicidade na sílaba anterior à antepenúltima (não por acaso se chamam a tais palavras sobresdrújulas).
> Há alguma explicação para isso ou é daqueles fenômenos que aconteceram "porque sim"?



A diferença é que em español não há a caida do "l" simples intervocálico.
Español: color, me lo
Português: color > coor > cor, me lo > me o > mo


----------



## Ari RT

Em outras palavras, Deus quis assim. 
Obrigado pela aula!


----------



## Nino83

É uma das maiores diferenças entre o português e o español, veja os artigos "o/a vs. lo/la", e muitas palavras "sair vs. salir, quente (kẽte < kaẽte <kalẽte) vs. caliente".


----------



## Ari RT

Sim, que as regras são diferentes é algo que se nota rapidamente. Como você mesmo apontou, é uma das grandes diferenças entre os dois idiomas. 
Minha pergunta talvez não tenha sido clara. Perguntava sobre a causa por trás da diferença. A causa do desaparecimento das consoantes dobradas intervocálicas e das vogais átonas é a tendência à simplificação fonética. Mas qual é a causa de que essa tendência à simplificação tenha atuado de forma diferente em dois idiomas tão semelhantes, falados por povos culturalmente tão próximos, em territórios vizinhos?


----------



## Ari RT

Alguém saberia informar como se resolveu isso em Galego reintegrado? 
Não a ortografia (me parece óbvio que, ao mudar-se os ll por lh, já começam a desaparecer os LL intervocálicos dobrados), mas a gramática da colocação do pronome e suas contrações.
Os textos em ortografia reintegrada são bastante próximos do nosso português, mas não encontrei exemplos do assunto em pauta para formar uma opinião.


----------



## Nino83

Há diferenças também entre as diversas línguas faladas no mesmo pais, veja as línguas italianas do norte e aqueles peninsulares, o francês d'oïl e d'oc, o catalão e o ocitano, o castellano setentrional e o espanhol andaluz, e também entre o galego e o português.
Depois a caída do império romano (das escolas, das instituções) em cada pais as pessoas começaram a falar com os seus diferentes sotaques e as línguas ficaram cada dia mais diferentes.

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Romance_20c_en.png 

Em galego também há as contrações dos pronomes.

https://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Os_pronomes_persoais_galegos


----------

